# Video clip 5DmarkIII Raw Magic lantern by night



## cavern (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello,
A video I made with a Canon 5D markIII, Raw mode with magic lantern, Lens Canon EF USM 50 mm f/1.4.

http://vimeo.com/92096114


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Sep 18, 2014)

One day some company will make a camera that produces colours the way the 5D does in raw. God the colours just sing. The gradiations, the highlight rolloff, the shadow information, the feel and aesthetic of the image. No other camera produces that image it's uncanny.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Sep 18, 2014)

Cool. Very dreamy. 



Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> One day some company will make a camera that produces colours the way the 5D does in raw. God the colours just sing. The gradiations, the highlight rolloff, the shadow information, the feel and aesthetic of the image. No other camera produces that image it's uncanny.



I'd say 5DMKII (RAW), BMCC, and BMPC. 

But it's ability in low-light is by far the best.


----------



## r4e (Oct 9, 2014)

I really liked the mood of the video.

For my video shooting purposes (cave diving) this is techically very interesting. 
Which ISO did you shoot with? Did you use any noise reduction? Which?


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 9, 2014)

cavern said:


> A video I made with a Canon 5D markIII, Raw mode with magic lantern, Lens Canon EF USM 50 mm f/1.4.



Very nice, you could also link it to the ML website as they're always looking for good samples.

I hope the upcomping Canon cameras will have higher-iso and moiré-free video like the 7d2 and a sufficient sd card speed to enable raw video (750d? 80d?). It's such a pity you have to spend €2600 to get a really raw-capable camera, it's not like you'd need an expensive lens for video as you demonstrated. Raw video would then become accessible for the masses and people starting off into making movies.


----------

